# Hearing Loss



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

My bridge girl Maggie lost most of her hearing except when a food wrapper was involved, which always puzzled me. Thanks to so many people on this list, my anxiety over it was eased by teaching her some basic hand signals and using common sense.

But back to your baby, when he was last at the vet, did they check his thyroid level? The calm and quiet behavior could indicate low thyroid. But if it is his hearing, Maggie would retreat, too, unless we woke her up and had her interact with us which she gladly did.

It sounds like Oakley is still active enough and he is quite young, but you never know....I'm curious what others will say.

Give him a smooches for me, ok?


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you for the response. Maggie seems to have done exactly what Oakley does - retreats unless we wake him up and have something to do - then he is all over us 
I do like your suggestion about thyroid. I had not thought of that. Oakley has had his level checked in the past and it was on the low end of normal.....I wonder if that has changed. I will definitely follow up with that. Thank you for taking the time to respond.
Carol


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I would have a full hearing test done - from what you describe, it does sound like perhaps he has lost some hearing. And he may be feeling less at ease because of it.

Good luck - I hope you get some answers about your sweet guy.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd involve your vet on this one. There could be other things than geriatric hearing loss, like thyroid issues or an inner ear infection.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My dog is 5 and is starting to do the same thing.

When we're out in the yard, as soon as he's like 20 feet away and not facing me I swear I can't get his attention unless I REALLY yell or have to run to him.

He used to have chronic ear infections which was a daily battle and lots of ear meds.

His ears have been staying clean now that he's on a food that suits him but I sometimes wonder if damage was done.

Haven't gone to the vet about it yet because my hubby thinks he's just being stubborn and wanting to wander off.

I think the vets can do some hearing tests and give the ears a look over.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I am not familiar with hearing tests for dogs but I will definitely be calling the vet Monday. I will also inquire about retesting Oakley's thyroid. When I go into the vet Oakley beebops around, jumps up and leans over the counter, licks everyone to death, wiggles non-stop from excitement.....so it is hard for them to see that he is "out of sorts". I appreciate the suggestions - I can go in with very specific requests. Carol


----------

